

Dizigot - Wikipedia for you and me.  - sarul
http://dizigot.com
Dizigot allows you to create a Wikipedia style profile page for you which is open to all and helps them find you. Pool-in all your social networks links strewn all over the web to create your Virtual Business Card.
======
pjscott
Loads of people already have a bunch of things similar to this, but more
specialized. Facebook pages for friends and acquaintances; LinkedIn pages for
professional networks; and of course Twitter and blogs and Github pages and
who knows what else. The profiles on Digizot don't seem to offer more
information than a Facebook page, and the actual text is severely truncated,
which is frustrating.

I think a more useful thing would automatically aggregate information from the
various user profile pages people already have, and let them stick in any
extra information they like.

Anyway, good luck making this useful and non-annoying to use.

~~~
sarul
pjscott..The idea behind dizigot is to let you create your virtual business
card with a personal touch and links to all your other networks - Kind of like
your splashpage which is accessible on google and is not closed ! Appreciate
your feeback...

------
foob
You should make the photos on the front page links to actual user pages or in
some way make it easy to get to example profiles. I tried searching for common
names (Kelly, Sarah, Tim, etc) to see what a profile looked like but
eventually gave up and left the site without actually seeing one.

Also, what does this offer over something like Google profiles, Facebook, or
LinkedIn?

~~~
sarul
Foob...the photos on the page are indeed linked to profiles ! Not sure why it
didnt work for you...will look into that ! Google profiles would probably be
the closest to what we're trying to do...Kind of like your virtual business
card with social elements built into it - like people you know could add
content into your wiki profile -subject to your approval of course and give
you recommendations (salvos) !!!

